# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle V3.37.00 Released

## hassan riach

Released Date: 07/07/2017  V3.37.00 -------------------- 
Added Xiaomi/OPPO (Qualcomm base) MPRG protocol flash, support qualcomm APQ8064,MSM8x26,MSM8x28,MSM8x60 etc platform.
Added Xiaomi/OPPO (Qualcomm base) "Skip userdata" for flash, will skip write userdata partition when option checked.  Added: [Xiaomi] > Added MDE40 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID)} -- Beta > Added 2012051 {Flash} > Added 2012053 {Flash} > Added 2012052 {Flash} > Added 2012121 {Flash} > Added 2013028 {Flash} > Added 2013029 {Flash} > Added 2014022 {Flash} > Added 2014021 {Flash} > Added 2014712 {Flash} > Added 2014715 {Flash} > Added 2013012 {Flash} > Added 2013021 {Flash} > Added 2012061 {Flash} > Added 2012062 {Flash} > Added MI1 {Flash} > Added MI1C1 {Flash} > Added MI1-Youth {Flash}  [OPPO] > Added CPH1701 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added CPH1613 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added CPH1611 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added CPH1607 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added R9sPlust {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added R9skt {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added 1206 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added 3001 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added 3006 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added A33f {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added A51f {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added A51W {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added F1f {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5111 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5116 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5206 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7f {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7g {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7kf {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7Plusf {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7sf {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R831L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R6006 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8001 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8006 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8106 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8201 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8206 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added X9006 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added X9076 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R5s {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8306 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN} > Added 3008 {Flash} > Added N1 {Flash} > Added N1T {Flash} > Added N1W {Flash} > Added X905 {Flash} > Added X907 {Flash} > Added X909 {Flash} > Added X909AS {Flash} > Added X909T {Flash} > Added X9015 {Flash}  Fixed: > Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) MPRG protocol flash, support qualcomm APQ8064,MSM8x26,MSM8x28,MSM8x60 etc platform. > Added OPPO (Qualcomm base) MPRG protocol flash, support qualcomm APQ8064,MSM8x26,MSM8x28,MSM8x60 etc platform. > Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) "Skip userdata" for flash, will skip write userdata partition when option checked. > Added OPPO (Qualcomm base) "Skip userdata" for flash, will skip write userdata partition when option checked. > Added OPPO (Qualcomm base) "Boot EDL Mode" function, support switch to EDL Mode via ADB interface. > Fixed OPPO latest model (R9s,A57 series etc) stuck logo after do factory reset or reset account lock. > Fixed OPPO latest model (R9s,R9Plus series etc) can not detect qualcomm diag port while imei repair. > Optimized Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) deep flash GsmBest Team
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور اخي حسن على المتابعة_

----------


## رشيد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## gsmhassan2005

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

